# Not in a humiliating way, but in a humbling way.



## Moggy

Buongiorno a tutti,

in una conversazione tra due persone che si stanno conoscendo, A fa un complimento a B sul fatto che la passione che ha per il suo lavoro glielo si legge sul volto.

B pensa:
His words embarrassed me. Not in a humiliating way, but in a humbling way.

Le sue parole m'imbarazzarono. Non in senso mortificante, ma umile.

Premetto, non credo sia proprio così...La traduzione dovrebbe essere umiliante per entrambi, ma in questo caso vuole sottolineare una differenza.

Grazie a tutti!
M


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Umile_ e_ umiliante_ non hanno lo stesso significato, quindi non li puoi usare come sinonimi..e comunque hai usato _mortificante_ quindi puoi usare _umiliante._


----------



## Moggy

grazie mille


----------



## stez

My feeling is that ‘but in a humbling way’ conveys the sense of being ‘touched’ or ‘honoured’, even ‘grateful’ for the flattery. To feel humbled by the kindness or gratitude of others is in no way to feel humiliated.

How about:..._non in senso umiliante, ma toccante_?


----------



## Moggy

stez said:


> My feeling is that ‘but in a humbling way’ conveys the sense of being ‘touched’ or ‘honoured’, even ‘grateful’ for the flattery. To feel humbled by the kindness or gratitude of others is in no way to feel humiliated.
> 
> How about:..._non in senso umiliante, ma toccante_?



I think _honoured _is better... and i agree with you.

_Non in senso umiliante, ma ne ero onorato/mi sentivo onorato ( o anche qualche sinonimo: lieto, felice,...)_


----------



## stez

What needs to be conveyed is the sense of modesty (and humility) which comes from not feeling worthy of the flattery. Could _indegno_ (or _non degno_) work in some way?


----------



## Moggy

stez said:


> What needs to be conveyed is the sense of modesty (and humility) which comes from not feeling worthy of the flattery. Could _indegno_ work in some way?



I think the guy means those words are grateful for him. He appreciates them. 

_"Non nascondere la tua passione. È una cosa bella e rara allo stesso tempo."

Quelle parole m’imbarazzarono. E non in senso umiliante, ma in quello umile e modesto. (prima traduzione provvisoria)_

I think _humbling_ have to be almost opposite to humiliating.


----------



## stez

Moggy said:


> _Quelle parole m’imbarazzarono. E non in senso umiliante, ma in quello umile e modesto. (prima traduzione provvisoria)👍_
> 
> I think _humbling_ have to be almost opposite to humiliating. 👍So do I.


----------



## Moggy




----------



## Diddl

Resta il fatto che "in senso umile e modesto" non rende. Io proverei a usare "imabarazzato" per tradurre "humbling", e a sostituire "emabarassed" con qualcos'altro. E.g.: "Quelle parole mi misero a disagio/ mi fecero sentire indegno. Non mi avvilirono, ma mi imbarazzarono". Non è perfetto, ma forse si approssima di più al senso voluto dall'autore


----------



## Moggy

Diddl said:


> Resta il fatto che "in senso umile e modesto" non rende. Io proverei a usare "imabarazzato" per tradurre "humbling", e a sostituire "emabarassed" con qualcos'altro. E.g.: "Quelle parole mi misero a disagio/ mi fecero sentire indegno. Non mi avvilirono, ma mi imbarazzarono". Non è perfetto, ma forse si approssima di più al senso voluto dall'autore



si, credo tu abbia proprio ragione. Nella prima traduzione cerco di centrare il senso, poi a fine capitolo ritorno a rivedere. 
Avvilirono mi sembra troppo "pesante", anche se è sinonimo si umiliarono....
_
Quelle parole mi misero a disagio. Non mi umiliarono/ non in senso umiliante, ma m’imbarazzarono._


----------



## Diddl

Moggy said:


> Nella prima traduzione cerco di centrare il senso, poi a fine capitolo ritorno a rivedere.


Mi sembra un ottimo modo di procedere. Nel frattempo cerco di pensarci su anch'io. Ricapitolo per me stessa il senso generale della frase:
 B si sente indegno del complimento di A e ciò gli provoca disagio. L'imbarazzo, tuttavia, non lo mortifica, ma in un certo senso lo edifica, perché non gli provoca un paralizzante senso di inadeguatezza, ma lo spinge piuttosto ad essere umile. Come rendere questi significati? Mah...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Could you provide more text (in English) and tell us what A and B do (what's B's job?).


----------



## Moggy

Diddl said:


> Mi sembra un ottimo modo di procedere. Nel frattempo cerco di pensarci su anch'io. Ricapitolo per me stessa il senso generale della frase:
> B si sente indegno del complimento di A e ciò gli provoca disagio. L'imbarazzo, tuttavia, non lo mortifica, ma in un certo senso lo edifica, perché non gli provoca un paralizzante senso di inadeguatezza, ma lo spinge piuttosto ad essere umile. Come rendere questi significati? Mah...



Il senso è quello, l'unico appunto è sul fatto che "sentirsi insegno" è troppo in senso negativo, e non credo che sia quello che vuole trasmettere l'autore.

Il problema sta nel fatto che in inglese "embarassed" può significare tante cose. Lo specifica nella frase seguente il senso che vuole trasmettere. 
In pratica, era _lusingato. (_Ecco, ce l'avevo sulla punta della lingua da 2 ore, e non mi veniva). 

Resto in attesa di un tuo parere. Grazie


----------



## Starless74

Stavo proprio per scrivere _lusingato_ quando è comparso l'avviso del nuovo post.  
_Le sue parole m'imbarazzarono. Non nel senso che mi vergognai, ma (piuttosto) che ne fui lusingato._


----------



## Moggy

Pietruzzo said:


> Could you provide more text (in English) and tell us what A and B do (what's B's job?).



“Your smile just now. When you mentioned stage acting, it was written all over your face.”

“Oh.” *I wasn’t even embarrassed.* “I guess I need to work on my acting skills. You know, not to give away all my secrets.”
*A* laughed as he sipped his coffee. “To the contrary. Never hide your passion. It’s a rare and beautiful thing.”

*His words embarrassed **me*. Not in a humiliating way, but in a humbling way. He didn’t stop though. “There’s a self-sufficiency and empowerment in acting that I’m envious of.”

B è un aspirante attore.

Da notare che l'autore utilizza due volte "embarrassed" (che a seconda di come lo traduco dopo, modificherò... al momento _ I wasn’t even embarrassed  = non mi offesi."_



Starless74 said:


> Stavo proprio per scrivere _lusingato_ quando è comparso l'avviso del nuovo post.
> _Le sue parole m'imbarazzarono. Non nel senso che mi vergognai, ma (piuttosto) che ne fui lusingato._



Si, cercavo di afferrare quella parola da un po'... simile a "onorato", ma diversa... insomma, l'ho partorita


----------



## Starless74

Moggy said:


> Da notare che l'autore utilizza due volte "embarrassed"


Sì, parrebbe sottolineare un capovolgimento repentino delle emozioni tra prima battuta e la seconda.
Se così non fosse, leggendolo penserei che stilisticamente è una ripetizione.   (Scusate la divagazione)


----------



## Moggy

Starless74 said:


> Sì, parrebbe sottolineare un capovolgimento repentino delle emozioni tra prima battuta e la seconda.
> Se così non fosse, leggendolo penserei che stilisticamente è una ripetizione.   (Scusate la divagazione)



Per me sono "divagazioni" molto costruttive.
Allora, sì... in pratica è come se nella prima battuta, lui dica che la cosa non lo aveva imbarazzato/offeso/fatto sentire insegno/umiliato (e chi più ne ha più ne metta). La prende come una constatazione... Al contrario di quello che intende dopo. E' lusingato dal complimento... e ahimè, in italiano si deve sottolineare la differenza


----------



## london calling

Moggy said:


> “Your smile just now. When you mentioned stage acting, it was written all over your face.”
> 
> “Oh.” *I wasn’t even embarrassed.* “I guess I need to work on my acting skills. You know, not to give away all my secrets.”
> *A* laughed as he sipped his coffee. “To the contrary. Never hide your passion. It’s a rare and beautiful thing.”
> 
> *His words embarrassed **me*. Not in a humiliating way, but in a humbling way. He didn’t stop though. “There’s a self-sufficiency and empowerment in acting that I’m envious of.”


Cambridge Dictionaries:
_embarrass
to cause someone to feel nervous, worried, or uncomfortable._

Cambridge Dictionaries: 
_humbling
causing someone to understand that they are not as important or special as they thought._

Secondo me il senso è questo : le sue parole sortirono in me un certo imbarazzo. Non che ne fui umiliato; piuttosto mi resi conto della mia arroganza.


----------



## Moggy

london calling said:


> Cambridge Dictionaries:
> _embarrass
> to cause someone to feel nervous, worried, or uncomfortable._
> 
> Cambridge Dictionaries:
> _humbling
> causing someone to understand that they are not as important or special as they thought._
> 
> Secondo me il senso è questo : le sue parole sortirono in me un certo imbarazzo. Non che ne fui umiliato; piuttosto mi resi conto della mia arroganza.



Il ragazzo non è arrogante, ma potrebbe essere:
“......non ne fui umiliato, ma non mi sentivo così speciale”
Dato che è una risposta a un complimento:

_“Non nascondere la tua passione. È una cosa bella e rara allo stesso tempo."_


----------



## london calling

Non mi sono spiegata bene. E' vero che risponde ad un complimento ma la risposta lo imbarazza perché si rende conto comunque della propria arroganza di prima (il fatto che pensa di non dover svelare i propri segreti costituisce, per me, è un atteggiamento arrogante: veramente pensava di essere così speciale, che tutto il mondo aspettava di carpire i suoi segreti?).


----------



## Moggy

london calling said:


> Non mi sono spiegata bene. E' vero che risponde ad un complimento ma la risposta lo imbarazza perché si rende conto comunque della propria arroganza di prima (il fatto che pensa di non dover svelare i propri segreti costituisce, per me, è un atteggiamento arrogante: veramente pensava di essere così speciale, che tutto il mondo aspettava di carpire i suoi segreti?).



Non credo sia questo il senso... qui si parla di passione per lavoro, Che era fin troppo evidente su di lui...
Lui fa una sorta di constatazione/battuta, ovvero che essendo un aspirante attore, doveva migliorare le due abilità, così da non essere trasparente. È questo il senso... ma assolutamente non è arroganza. È un ragazzo dolce che ha subito anche tanta violenza...però il riferimento è giusto... ovvero che _Humbling _ intende che lui si sentiva in imbarazzo per un complimento che pensava di non meritare (e lui crede di non meritare nulla).


----------



## london calling

E' come dico io oppure  l'autore non sa che cosa significa 'humbling' e ha sbagliato in toto:

_causing someone to understand that they are not as important or special as they thought_

In base alla definizione della parola 'humbling' ** non significa che lui si sentiva in imbarazzo per un complimento che pensava di non meritare , significa che gli è stato detto qualcosa che lo fa capire di non essere così importante, dopo tutto.

**
humbling - Dictionary Definition:
_causing awareness of your shortcomings_

Humbling dictionary definition | humbling defined
_Humbling is defined as showing someone their shortcomings, or causing him to lose their confidence or arrogance. _


----------



## Moggy

Non escludo che, purtroppo, molte volte è difficile che si possa trovare un senso a quello che loro pensano di voler dire.

Comunque ho trovato anche questo significato:

having a feeling of insignificance, inferiority, subservience, etc.: In the presence of so many world-famous writers I felt very humble.


----------



## london calling

Moggy said:


> having a feeling of insignificance, inferiority, subservience, etc.: In the presence of so many world-famous writers I felt very humble.


That is from the WRF Dictionary and is the definition of the adjective 'humble', not 'humbling'.


----------



## Moggy

Perdonami, forse sono risultata scortese. Non sto assolutamente mettendo in dubbio quello che stai dicendo, anzi.. 
è nel contesto che non va... molte volte gli autori creano significati basandosi sul prefisso... e se mi baso su quello per me la frase acquisisce un senso che altrimenti non avrebbe.


----------



## london calling

Non sei risultata per nulla scortese. Io riesco a collegare il significato al testo che tu ci hai dato, ma conosci meglio di me il contesto , per cui ...


----------



## Moggy

london calling said:


> Non sei risultata per nulla scortese. Io riesco a collegare il significato al testo che tu ci hai dato, ma conosci meglio di me il contesto , per cui ...



Grazie mille, davvero. È solo per il contesto che non suona arrogante, ma può entrarci benissimo un sinonimo con un senso più dolce che più si specchia con il protagonista.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! "Humbling" significa "che ti fa abbassare la cresta": "Le sue parole mi misero in imbarazzo: non perchè le trovassi umilianti, ma perchè mi palesavano le mie mancanze" o qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Moggy said:


> B è un aspirante attore


Thanks for providing more details. However, I still don't understand.


----------



## Moggy

symposium said:


> Ciao! "Humbling" significa "che ti fa abbassare la cresta": "Le sue parole mi misero in imbarazzo: non perchè le trovassi umilianti, ma perchè mi palesavano le mie mancanze" o qualcosa del genere?



L’aggettivo potrebbe sia riferirsi a “non nascondere la tua passione” (come se lo avesse ripreso con gentilezza e quindi si sentiva mortificato) o “è una cosa bella e rara allo stesso tempo” (il fatto che la sua passione per il teatro fosse cosi palese...e di conseguenza lui in realtà non “si sentiva così speciale”). 
Palesare le sue mancanze...non saprei, non mi sembra collegato al contesto...


----------



## symposium

Hai ragione, mi ero perso per strada qualche pezzo della tua spiegazione... 
"Le sue parole mi misero in imbarazzo, non perchè suscitassero in me un sentimento di umiliazione, quanto piuttosto di umiltà."


----------



## Moggy

symposium said:


> Hai ragione, mi ero perso per strada qualche pezzo della tua spiegazione...
> "Le sue parole mi misero in imbarazzo, non perchè suscitassero in me un sentimento di umiliazione, quanto piuttosto di umiltà."



Si, è quella che da più senso ed è più fedele testo, Utilizzando sia umiliazione che umiltà, dando rilievo al “gioco” dell’autore 

Grazie 😊


----------

